# Waiting To Start Route



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Hi all. This question is for logistics Flex, not Prime Now. I was wondering if there's any issue with loading your car at the warehouse and then waiting until later in the day to do the deliveries.

I have a 12:00-4:00 block scheduled for Friday but also have an event I need to be at from 1:30-4:30. I was planning on going to the warehouse at 12:00 and picking up the packages, and then start delivering them later around 5:00 pm when the event is over. 

The app always says to deliver a package by 9:00 pm so I figure it shouldn't be a problem. The only issue I can anticipate is if I get a package for a business that closes at 5:00. But I figure worst case scenario I'll just mark it undeliverable and return it to the warehouse.

Does anybody know if this sort of thing is a problem in Amazon's eyes? Can I get in trouble for it? Any problems I can anticipate in the app for working so long past the block end time?


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

I m An Amazon common sense now!!!! Of course you need to deliver right a way why you wanna hold people business to do your business ! Yes you will get in trouble ! Unless you have An emergency or car broke down ..... by 9pm does not mean get packages and go play tennis!


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

miauber1x831 said:


> Hi all. This question is for logistics Flex, not Prime Now. I was wondering if there's any issue with loading your car at the warehouse and then waiting until later in the day to do the deliveries.
> 
> I have a 12:00-4:00 block scheduled for Friday but also have an event I need to be at from 1:30-4:30. I was planning on going to the warehouse at 12:00 and picking up the packages, and then start delivering them later around 5:00 pm when the event is over.
> 
> ...


That is pretty balzy ... Be a professional .


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

The blue vest at the warehouse can see where you are at when you pick up packages, so they can tell if you're not doing anything. I mean I would ask the blue vest and if they're cool with it then go for it. Most likely not though.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've heard of people picking up at lunch then delivering after work no issues


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> The app always says to deliver a package by 9:00 pm so I figure it shouldn't be a problem. The only issue I can anticipate is if I get a package for a business that closes at 5:00. But I figure worst case scenario I'll just mark it undeliverable and return it to the warehouse.
> \


well, that's really a problem. there is no explanation for that at all. you can hope for your luck or forfeit the block before it's too late


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Pretty sure you need to deliver during your scheduled block. It's a security risk holding onto all that merchandise. Plus they pay you to make deliveries when you are scheduled to. Not when it's convenient for you. Sorry but forfeit so someone else can get the block. You are on Amazon schedule not them on yours.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I remember somewhere that some WH write you pretty nasty letters for doing this. 

While you probably could. Just think if someone broke into your car and stole the packages. That would open a big can of worms


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't do it there are some drivers here who got deactivation threats for doing it.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

miauber1x831 said:


> Hi all. This question is for logistics Flex, not Prime Now. I was wondering if there's any issue with loading your car at the warehouse and then waiting until later in the day to do the deliveries.
> 
> I have a 12:00-4:00 block scheduled for Friday but also have an event I need to be at from 1:30-4:30. I was planning on going to the warehouse at 12:00 and picking up the packages, and then start delivering them later around 5:00 pm when the event is over.
> 
> ...


Take care of your business. Just tell amazon you got a flat tire. Stuff happens.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I ended up deciding not to try it and just forfeited the block.


----------

